# Wiring question



## Dmroberts1 (Mar 16, 2021)

I want to put a Kohler 20kw air cooled generator 105’ from my house. I would trench to bury the wiring. What size and type wiring is needed? Is it just a large conductor wire for the power or are there also additional smaller wires needed for control/monitoring, etc.?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I would get it closer if you can..
long runs are more expense...
you are at 4/2 wire at the min as copper and the data lines may not like the long run..
you might have to convert them to cat 8 serial data.
or go wifi with a long range wifi setup on a ups power at both ends.


----------



## Dmroberts1 (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m being quoted $4k just for installation of the required wiring for 105’ by the local Kohler dealer. This just does not not seem reasonable to me. I have trenched and installed power around my property as far as 400’ from the panel for a few hundred dollars. If I knew what the required conductor size and number of conductors I would do this part of the project myself.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Yep, I'd probably go with a #3 or #2 copper wire gauge for that long of a run to reduce the resistance and potential voltage drop.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I estimate the materials for that install to be over $1500.00.
Lets see: 85 amp service for the generator.
Three runs of #3 copper wire plus ground.
110 feet of 2 " plastic pipe plus elbows and connectors.
110 feet of 1 " pipe for the controls plus wire with color code.
Piping for the meter to the TS and wire.
Rewire the TS to the main to meet the new NEC code.
Install a disconnect outside at the house.
Install a disconnect at the generator with post.
Install a ground rod at the generator.
Install an outlet at the generator for service.
Trenching has to be added.
Inside wiring must be added.
This install is not a barn job.
Inspection is necessary and the job had to be right.
$4k in todays install may be spot on.
You failed to mention the cost of the fuel line and install.
You may have connections with the electrical inspector and he may give you a permit
provided you can safely and correctly install this unit.
You can rest assured that the installer is insured too.
Generators are finicky and if you burn your house down, the insurance will fight you over the install.


----------



## Dmroberts1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Guys, Thanks for the replies. Tool lover thanks for the details. I’ll leave it to the Kohler contractor.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@ Dmroberts1: The new NEC says that a 200 amp disconnect must be placed between the utility and the main.
Some states have not adopted it yet, but in order to service the TS you might be wise to install one. They are about $150.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup it is worth the disconnect update!
and if you buy the right disconnect some of those will let you do an interlock at that point!
make sure to mark the box cover as disconnect for the fire guys..
use the reflective sticker.
and padlock the box cover!
you do not want vandals turning off your power!
the fire guys can snip the lock easy.

those disconnects are nice for if you want to work on the house panel!
just be sure to lock it out with a lock out tag out kit.

I check the torque on all the breakers and wire connections every year.
and a good inspection is always a great idea!


----------

